# Wash embroidered linens the Victorian way



## Ellen West (Sep 17, 2010)

Thought this was interesting in light of the homemade laundry soap discussions.
http://www.victorian-embroidery-and-crafts.com/wash_embroidered_linens.html


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting this! I've been meaning to ask how to do it.


----------

